# "Fish Mox" Amoxicillin for Bettas?



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I know that there are certain brands of antibiotic people often recommend here, but I noticed this "Fish Mox" medication which is just amoxicillin. 



> Fish Mox exerts a bacterial action on gram-positive and some gram-negative bacteria. For ornamental and aquarium fish only.


Has anyone here used this for Betta fish? Is it effective? I actually was able to get some very cheap from someone I knew a while back and I was curious if it is a good item to have on hand or not.

Note - My fish is NOT ill. I am curious for future reference.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone know?

If not I guess I will just throw it out. I hate to, but if this is something people don't use for Betta fish I don't want to be the guinea pig.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I know 4 kinds of medications (2 of them i used on bettas) that i know 100% helped. I can give you that information if you want.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know the brand name, but then again I couldn't tell you any brand names of medication except coppersafe......

If you have it already don't throw it out. Any of the medications are good to have on hand as a "just in case" medication. Put it with your fish first aid kit. Then you have it in case you ever need it.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree i always have medications, epsom salt and aquarium salt .


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> I know 4 kinds of medications (2 of them i used on bettas) that i know 100% helped. I can give you that information if you want.


Yes please!

-----

And I am trying to build a decent first aid kit. I now have something called Quick Cure, for parasites ; Aquarium Salt ; and Epsom Salt. And the Fish Mox Amoxicillin. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Tetracycling API is good for gram negative and gram positive bacteria.

OR

Maracyn and Maracyn 2 are good combination for gram positive and gram negative bacteria.

Also what is good that Tetracycling you can mix together with Fungus Eliminator by Jungle. Together it works amazingly. The only problem not every store carries Fungus medications and i couldn't find it on line. I am personally want to my lockal pet store and they order it for me. But it was about 3 years ago. So if you can do that or if you can find it on line or in the store i would recommend it. It about $4 . I did treated bettas with Tetracycling and fungus meds.

I read that people wrote positive response on Fungus Clear fizz tabs by Jungle but I am not sure if it can be mixed with Tetracycling.


----------

